# electric conversion problems



## samir (May 1, 2005)

I need help/advice please.
I imported a new american motorhome and every thing went very well until I took it to a dealer who claims to be the best in the country for electric conversion and external lighting modification to UK standard. I also had fitting of a reverse camera system, which I supplied. I had a shocking bill for over £3,700.00 which included £500.00 for fitting the camera system. The existing TV was replaced with a multi-system TV which I again supplied.

I discovered the following problems; one revese camera is not working, the fitted transformer is buzzing all the time and is disturbing at night, the system monitor which informs the status of the tanks is not working, when the TV is on the sound will momentarily disappear if any light or electric socket is used.

Please can anyone recommend a reputable dealer who can check the work carried out and rectify the problems and also provide a statement on the standard of the work as the company claim that the equipment is either faulty or I am unable to work them! My motorhome is 24' b-class.


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *samir*. Welcome to MHF. Sorry to hear about your conversion problems. I have stated in the past that some tend to charge rather high prices. I have recommended MobileRV on occasion. As for the Transformer buzzing? They do, do that I'm afraid, some more than others. Perhaps with hindsite (not knocking you) having asked on a Forum like this for any solutions beforehand, it may have saved you some money and hassle. Good luck with any claims you may pursue. :wink:

8O Perhaps you should name and shame. Rip off springs to mind. :roll:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

samir,

Welcome to MHF!

Why was the bill shocking? High, grant you, but are you saying it was a surprise? :? Which dealer?

Here's one you can try, but then again as you don't say where you are it might be pointless:
http://www.goldrv.co.uk/servicing.htm

Dave


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Samir

I would venture that you have been shafted, whethor you will get any recourse depends on how far you want to go.

In a similar situation with electrical system fitted (alarm system) It kept playing up, I knew what the problem was but I was damned if I was going to pay for a system and fix it myself. anyway to cut a long story short I found the chap that trading standards use to check out electrical stuff.


PM Phone number this is to complex to write out online, I'll PM you my number now.

George


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Hi Samir, 

I need to find some one to do a similar conversion after we have bought our RV.

I don't think you can PM me with the name of the company who did your work so could you e-mail it to me so that I can avoid them. 

my e-mail button is below.

Ta


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Samir, 

I am somewhat puzzled as to why you wrote the original post as you did? 

First you ask for help and advice with regard to the conversion of your new American motor home after you claim 'The Best in the Country' dealer charged you £3,700.00 and that there with problems with his work after the installation. 

You ask members for details of other reputable dealers who could check the work carried out by this dealer as well as rectify his problems and provide a statement of the work he's carried out. 

Several members replied and suggested alternative dealers, several members, included myself asked for the details of this dealer.

I even suggested you to PM me if you didn't want to name names in the open forum. 

I PM'd you on the 31-03-06 and 07-04-06 which you collected,I have yet to receive a reply.  

Like I said in my original posting I to intend to visit the USA to buy an RV then return with it to the UK where it will require converting. 

I have already bookmarked several dealers / companies who carry out such work,who know YOUR dealer may be amongst them, so come on give and take?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Chase Electrical converted mine, this was done before i purchased it, phoned him up 3 times on a saturday evening before xmas in a panic, we where just about to leave and all the lights fused, very helpful, turned out it was the trailer lights, nothing to do with the conversion at all.

Nice guy recommend him.

Olley


----------

